# Axel has kidney failure



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, Axeldog! Have missed you, and I'm sorry to hear you're going through a rough time  My heart sank when I read the title of your post! I don't know anything about kidney failure in dogs, but I'm very relieved and happy to hear Axel will go on to live many more years with managed care. 

Take care, and know that your poodle family is here for you!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry hear about Axel. 

I only have experience with age related kidney troubles. My sweet old Flower was incontenient and kidney deficient the last 3 years of her life, she took Proin and Incurin. I can only send virtual hugs to you and your sweet noy Axel


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear, best wishes n getting it under control


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good to hear from you, but sorry to hear you've been having problems and now trouble with Axel's health. The good thing is you found out and can now treat it. I hope all goes well for both you and Axel, stay in touch.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you all, I appreciate your replies. When I first learned of his condition I could hardly bear it. But now that I know a bit more, I have resigned myself to get past the panic and deal with it and give him the healthiest best life I can.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I'm shocked (as were you) to read he's only 4 years old having kidney problems. I'm glad that you will be able to manage his kidney problem allowing him to have a good life for many years.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear that you have had problems lately and now Axel's health. Good to hear that your vet thinks it is manageable. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Axeldog it's good to hear from you but I'm sorry about all the bumps in the road of lfe you are encountering and wish you & Axel the best! Hope you find health and peace in the road ahead!

Hugs to both of you,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Axel and the rough time you’ve been having. I have no knowledge to offer sadly but it’s great that he is happy and his normal self and the condition can be managed.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I too have missed you, Axel and Betty! So sorry to hear about Axel's kidney diagnosis. No advice or knowledge here but just wanted to say I'm glad to know the condition can be managed and thinking of you. I'm sure it is still really scary. Stay in touch!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My heart sank when I saw this thread title. Why is it that we get dumped on all at once so much? I am sorry for all the bumps in your road just now, but most of all hope that this one smooths out really easily. Hugs to you and Axel.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh dear, the first thing I thought was, "How can that be? Axel is the same age as Wilson." I hope it turns out to be something that is easily managed. Also, sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time time. Hugs.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Axel you still my heartthrob don't let the hoomans get you down an be good to da vet.

Gracie:angel2:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so sorry about this ! :-(

The good thing is, Axel is so young and strong that with the good care and good life you provide, I’m sure he’ll be as fine as can be with his condition.

Hang in there Axel !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was shocked to read this news. I am glad that it was discovered early and pray you will have many good years with dear Axel.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry your pup has to go thru kidney issues. I'm to familiar with it b ut glad he is outwardly doing well. Sending good thoughts for his the long term management of his kidney failure. .


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

My poodleforum friends, I really appreciate your well-wishes for my Axel boy, thank you so much. He is the same boy that he has always been, and God willing he stays that way for a long time to come.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are going through all of this! I am very glad that they did pick it up early as that is a big issue with kidney failure. I will be thinking of you guys and Axel and I hope that he continues to do well!

One big supportive measure you can do with kidney disease is get him to drink more. Add water to his food, supply more water bowls and change them often, pet drinking fountain, etc to help take strain off the kidneys. It helps them to not work as hard and helps to filter out more toxins from the blood that can build up.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh, thank you BigPoodlePerson. The vet did mention that I should soak his food in water before giving it to him since I am feeding dry food. I will add more water bowls around too!


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Axeldog. I am so sorry to hear about your pups kidney problems. Soaking your kibble is a good idea but immediately pick up what Axel does not eat. Bacteria grows very quickly on wet kibble. Sending Hugs


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm so glad to see you back and so sad all at the same time. I am glad you're getting help with this and Axel is still being awesome.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that you've been experiencing a bit of turbulence in your life, and equally sorry to hear that Axel is having kidney problems. It's so good that it was caught early enough to treat it successfully. Hope both of you have better days ahead!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry for this shocking diagnosis, Axeldog. I know you will avail yourself and Axel of the very best, and am sure you will be in touch with Davis as well as look into the latest research from all schools. Human and dog/pet medicine is intersecting in amazing ways these days, and both our species benefit. You may find some wonderful tips out there! All good thoughts and prayers to your wonderful boy. Love from us x the Bay .


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Axel. I know what you're going through my boy had a serious kidney infection as a puppy causing kidney damage. In fact he was so bad we were told he would make it.
What made it worse was he wouldn't eat the prescription food so the vet suggested home cooked diet which I was more than happy about.
One website I found invaluable was this one
DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs

I also used this site for calculating phosphate, calcium, protein, calorie levels etc for different recipes I came up with.
SELF Nutrition Data | Food Facts, Information & Calorie Calculator

You can also look at low purine diets. Dalmatians are prone to kidney problems stones etc which is a similar diet to kidney disease diet. Check any Dalmatian websites for info. We have a raw brand of food called Nutriment which does a low purine food, maybe you could find a similar one.
http://www.nutriment.co/dog-range/low-purine-and-phosphorus-raw-dog-food-with-superfoods-nutriment/

Hope some of that helps


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Left out of above: I am sure Axel will enjoy a long,happy life with you. Also want to say your vet is a gem to have done that pre-dental blood test that found this issue.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear that you are having a rough time Axeldog and now dealing with the crappy news about Axel. I'm glad they discovered it relatively early, even though that doesn't make it easier. Hoping that you can find a treatment plan for this and Axel continues to live a fulfilling and long life. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

It sounds like you caught Axel's kidney problem early and you will be able to manage it for the years to come. My best to you and Axel.


----------

